# Service Dogs



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I know this has come up before - probably some years ago - but I can't find it. Does someone have a list of organisations who help find retirement homes for service dogs?

Thank you


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Duplicate question: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...912#Post1002854


----------

